
House of Lords calls for loot boxes to be immediately reclassified as gambling - DanBC
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2020-07-02-house-of-lords-calls-for-loot-boxes-to-be-immediately-reclassified-as-gambling
======
DanBC
The report is written by "The House of Lords Select Committee on the Social
and Economic Impact of the Gambling Industry".

The report page is here:
[https://www.parliament.uk/business/committees/committees-
a-z...](https://www.parliament.uk/business/committees/committees-a-z/lords-
select/gambling-committee/news-parliament-2019/lords-gambling-report-
published/)

Note that they say that changes are needed now, and that most of these changes
do not require any change in law.

> The liberalisation of gambling by the Gambling Act 2005, the universal
> adoption of smart phones, and the exploitation of soft-touch regulation by
> gambling operators has created a perfect storm of addictive 24/7 gambling.
> The Committee expects the Government and the regulator to make changes now.
> Many of the report's recommendations do not need legislation, and all of
> them are urgent if consumers are to be protected and lives saved.

